# Clausing 8520 restoration



## calstar (Dec 19, 2014)

I found this link on the Clausing Yahoo group, full restoration. Some really good info on use of stock gears from Boston gear($15  stock gear vs $160 from Clausing) and also bearing replacement.  The info is beneath the individual pics. This is how it should be done but I'm still happy doing my "quick and dirty" rebuild on my 8530.

Brian

http://gallery.intlwaters.com/thumbnails.php?album=323


----------

